# Descrizione del forum

## bsolar

Ad.es. il forum francese ha:

 *Quote:*   

> Forum en Français pour les utilisateurs francophones de Gentoo. Retrouvez Gentoo Linux en Français sur gentoofr.org.

 

Perché non mettiamo anche noi qualcosa del genere nella pagina dei forum?

Oltretutto potremmo fare un po' di pubblicità a gentoo.it.

----------

## malteo

UP!

----------

## m.mascherpa

l'ho notato anch'io.

appena possibile farò in modo che il problema venga risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Si', ma che non sia banale. Dopotutto siamo sempre i migliori.

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Si', ma che non sia banale. Dopotutto siamo sempre i migliori.

 

Perché non postiamo qualche proposta?

 *Quote:*   

> Benvenuti nel Forum italiano di Gentoo, che brilla irraggiungibile e perfetto tra tutti gli altri Forum. 

 

----------

